# Helical Fletch



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*helical*

Bump for ya.... hope somebody can answer you hear with good insight... Ikinda would like to know the same thing for sure myself, but I'm lefthanded so I would need to exact opposite of your setup!!!


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

5ringking said:


> Bump for ya.... hope somebody can answer you hear with good insight... Ikinda would like to know the same thing for sure myself, but I'm lefthanded so I would need to exact opposite of your setup!!!


On a compound, I don't believe it matters, but what I have heard most often is concerning recurves and that you want the arrow to rotate away from riser. I am using right wing feathers and clamp as they seem to be more available. Haven't noticed much of a difference on my compound with left or right winged fletching....

Another point that I had hear recently is that it indicated which side of the bird it came from so the feather had a natural tendency to curve a particular way. As long as they are all the same, they work well....

YMMV, 
SB


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

*The rule*

is so the arrow spins away from the riser. I have shot both right and left wing on my bows and am currently shooting right with 2" blazers which are shooting lights out. Good luck


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

For target points, it does not matter unless you are shooting off a shelf or your thumb.

It MAY mater with some broadheads.


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Well.*

Jack told me that left is better because it spins away from the riser and cables. He said it should help with paper tuning to have left on you arrows. Or you could just shoot a recurve and still beat me at shoots! lol see ya tommorow


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

samhighnam said:


> Jack told me that left is better because it spins away from the riser and cables.


All the high speed video I have ever seen shows that the arrow does not begin to spin until it is well away from the riser.


----------

